

'Black Silicon' Breakthrough to Change Solar Power Forever? - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/10/black-silicon-sionyx-solar-power-technology-breakthrough.php

======
ph0rque
So black Si absorbs 8-9x better in the IR range... heat to electricity
converters, anyone?

------
ram1024
in a nutshell, yes

